# Vertex Www2 Have A Look At My New Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi iam new to the forum this is my new vertex www2 watch just like to share some photos of it . all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

at last i have put the photos on the forum i am new to the forum and have had much help for it i have more photos if you want to see them all the best ian.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice looking watch in lovely condition. Does it have radium lume?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Nice looking watch in lovely condition. Does it have radium lume?


hi i am not sure all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one more photo all the best woody77


----------

